# Crash Bandicoot 4: realtà o fake? Possibile annuncio a breve.



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

Finalmente! Dopo più di dieci anni di attesa (l'ultimo capitolo inedito era stato Crash: Il Dominio sui Mutanti uscito su PlayStation 2, Wii, Xbox 360, Nintendo DS e PSP, poi ci sono stati i recenti remaster come la Nsane Trilogy sui primi tre episodi e Nitro Fueled sul buon vecchio Crash Team Racing), pare sia in dirittura di arrivo un *nuovo gioco su Crash Bandicoot*.

A far scoccare la scintilla, Activision che pubblicando questa foto (sotto spoiler)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











ha lasciato intendere un nuovo episodio di Crash Bandicoot.

Ma lo scoop vero e proprio viene da quest'immagine che proviene dal database della Taiwan Digital Game Rating Committee, raffigurante una copertina riguardante "*Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time*" destinato alle piattaforme *PS4 ed Xbox One*.

Dalle cover, possiamo intravedere, oltre al coinvolgimento della Activision, la casa di sviluppo Toys For Bob la quale si è già occupata della trilogia rimasterizzata dei primi Spyro The Dragon ossia "Spyro: Reignited Trilogy". Cover sotto spoiler:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











E non è tutto, si dice che *l'annuncio ufficiale potrebbe arrivare il 22 giugno* durante il Summer Game Fest.

*Aggiornamento:*
*Spuntano i primi screenshot ed una data d'uscita: il 9 ottobre 2020.
*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)















*Toys For Bob su Twitter, con un post che allude al sottotitolo del gioco "It's About Time", annuncia che il 22 giugno avremo "più informazioni".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finalmente! Dopo più di dieci anni di attesa (l'ultimo capitolo inedito era stato Crash: Il Dominio sui Mutanti uscito su PlayStation 2, Wii, Xbox 360, Nintendo DS e PSP, poi ci sono stati i recenti remaster come la Nsane Trilogy sui primi tre episodi e Nitro Fueled sul buon vecchio Crash Team Racing), pare sia in dirittura di arrivo un *nuovo gioco su Crash Bandicoot*.
> 
> A far scoccare la scintilla, Activision che pubblicando questa foto (sotto spoiler)
> 
> ...


Scusatemi, ma...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!

Non vedo l'ora cavolo!!! Sono letteralmente eccitato.


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Giugno 2020)

Non lo so Rick


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!
> 
> Non vedo l'ora cavolo!!! Sono letteralmente eccitato.



Non capisco il senso di sviluppare un gioco come Crash Bandicoot per delle console ormai (quasi) morte e tramontate come la PS4 e Xbox One.
Non era meglio sfruttare la next gen e sviluppare il gioco direttamente per la PS5 e Xbox Series X?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il senso di sviluppare un gioco come Crash Bandicoot per delle console ormai (quasi) morte e tramontate come la PS4 e Xbox One.
> Non era meglio sfruttare la next gen e sviluppare il gioco direttamente per la PS5 e Xbox Series X?


Probabilmente, perchè si tratta di un gioco in sviluppo da mesi, forse anni, e immaginato per quelle console, risulterebbe anche graficamente datato per la PS5. Comunque console morte secondo me ancora no ed il brand di Crash Bandicoot ha dimostrato di tirare ancora tantissimo, che venderebbe su qualunque piattaforma venga pubblicata. Sulle remaster hanno fatto un lavoro eccezionale, perciò sono fiducioso.

Oppure, potrebbero fare una strategia come il primo The Last of Us o GTA V, pubblicarlo prima sulla console precedente e poi su quella di generazione successiva così aumenti le vendite. Penso faranno così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2020)

Boh fin quando non rifaranno il remake di Crash Bash non comprerò mai una console


----------



## Butcher (20 Giugno 2020)

Speriamo bene ragazzi! È comunque Activision e non Naughty Dog. Un conto è fare remake, un altro fare un gioco nuovo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Boh fin quando non rifaranno il remake di Crash Bash non comprerò mai una console



Per me è il miglior Crash quello!

Comunque contento per l'iniziativa di voler finalmente portare un nuovo gioco di Crash, ma ci vado cauto dato che Activision fa schifo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

Penso che Activision, dopo lo stupro fatto al personaggio di Crash negli ultimi giochi per PS2, andrà sul sicuro e sfrutterà l'onda del successo del remaster facendo un gioco fedele ai primi titoli per PS1. Sarebbe ottimo, se facesse un misto tra Crash Bandicoot 3 e Crash Twinsanity, cioè un portale con vari livelli ma esplorabili e che non vanno in un'unica direzione.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

*Spuntano i primi screenshot ed una data d'uscita: il 9 ottobre 2020.
*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Spuntano i primi screenshot ed una data d'uscita: il 9 ottobre 2020.
> *
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


No vabbè, che bomba! Il tutto poi emerso negli ultimi 2-3 giorni. Penso proprio che non sia un fake, altrimenti l'Activision avrebbe smentito a tempo record. Dopodomani, potremmo avere l'ufficialità con il Game Summer Fest, spero.


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2020)

Bellissimo avere un nuovo Crash, speriamo abbiano fatto un gioco degno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2020)

Che palle ste esclusive console però.
Lo voglio su PC, Crash è un mio mito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2020)

Non ripongo fiducia in Activision... vedremo, vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ripongo fiducia in Activision... vedremo, vedremo...


Activision fino ad ora si è comportata bene. È vero che era presente nell'ultimo (orrendo) gioco della saga, Il Dominio sui Mutanti, ma ha anche contribuito a risollevare il brand.

Certo, ora arriva la prova del nove, ossia quella di creare un gioco inedito dopo tanti anni. Io penso che non faranno nulla di innovativo, ma faranno un riciclo dei vecchi Crash Bandicoot con qualche novità e qualche nuovo personaggio. Personalmente mi accontenterei così, se poi ci metteranno qualche contenuto scaricabile in futuro ancora meglio. Inoltre, altro elemento non da poco, si sono liberati di Radical Entertainment che è stata la casa di sviluppo che ha contribuito più di tutte alla distruzione di Crash Bandicoot. Vedremo questa Toys for Bob, che ha lavorato anche per Skylanders, come si comporterà...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

*Toys For Bob su Twitter, con un post che allude al sottotitolo del gioco "It's About Time", annuncia che il 22 giugno avremo "più informazioni".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Toys For Bob su Twitter, con un post che allude al sottotitolo del gioco "It's About Time", annuncia che il 22 giugno avremo "più informazioni".
> *


È praticamente ufficiale raga! Daiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2020)

Per giocare Crash Bandicoot (l'originale) su PS4 è sufficiente giocare ad Uncharted 4


----------

